# etherboot options..?



## ashwin_karanth (Aug 2, 2010)

In the below link he has mentioned like this, can any one help me what this specific option i need to enable before building kernel.

http://www.es.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-diskless.html

Etherboot, will directly load the kernel, with less preparation. You will need to build a kernel with specific options.


----------

